

Nokia refuses licence to VP8 patents (even FRAND refused) - josephlord
http://www.fosspatents.com/2013/03/setback-for-googles-vp8-nokia-refuses.html

======
josephlord
Also a follow up article with comment from Nokia:
[http://www.fosspatents.com/2013/03/nokia-comments-on-
vp8-pat...](http://www.fosspatents.com/2013/03/nokia-comments-on-
vp8-patent.html)

------
taligent
It wouldn't surprise me if Microsoft is behind this.

After all Google/Motorola did demand a ridiculous royalty rate of 2.25% of the
entire cost of a PC just to license their H.264 patents.

~~~
rlanday
Doesn’t it seem kind of crooked/retarded that Google’s trying to screw people
over trying to implement H.264, developed as an open standard, with patents
they have FRAND obligations on, and at the same time they’re trying to promote
the technically inferior VP8 essentially for no reason, since it turns out it
has the same patent problems as H.264, and they’re upset that Nokia doesn’t
want to go along with this?

Google can’t solve the problem of H.264 being patent-encumbered by claiming
they have the only sandwich made of piss-proof bread when really it’s a shit
sandwich made with bread at least a few companies are able to piss on, and
Google is actively starting a pissing war and provoking companies to try to
piss on it.

